# Happy Birthday Jasper, My Best Friend



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday to my very best friend.

Jasper is now 4 years old, I can't imagine how much my life has changed, for the better since I have had you in my life.

You have given me strength, safety, comfort, companionship and a new look upon life.

I Love You Jasper (AKA J-Man-nickname given to you by Auntie Jen (JenM66)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Handsome!!

J-Man Love it!! 

love the puppy pics he was a cutie patootie!!
Now he is so Handsome!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

What a Handsome Guy!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! Love his pictures!! Happy BD.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jasper! I hope your day is filled with lots and lots of treats and presents!! He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy birthday big boy!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

loved all the pics... what a handsome grown up he has become!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Jasper</span></span>


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ohhh the pic of him with his head down in the leaves... my, my, MY! Happy Birthday, gorgeous handsome







Jasper! Jack, he is a beautiful boy, a kind soul, a good guide for The Lokeness Monstah. Wishing Jasper the very best of Birthdays!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

:happybirthday: Jasper! That one in the leaves is my favorite pic of him too!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

HAPPY 4TH BARK DAY, SWEETIE!!!!!! Gracie and I woof you!!! Have lots of fun at the parks with your Dad and little bro (and Macy and the kitties and Mom when she gets home from work). You're the best, J-man!!!!!









Auntie Jen


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Jasper says thank you so very much









Jasper had a great day, some nice raw meat, doggie cake, a trip to the lake for swimming, a hydro bath at work and a nice raw bone.

LOL, Jen,nice post.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

big man! Sounds like it was great handsome Jasper!

Great birthday tribute


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jasper! May dogs are GREAT (that's Trick saying that .. *L*)

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry I missed this yesterday HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jasper!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Jasper! I love the pictures! Make sure your dad gives you lots of cool presents and doggie cake!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 4 and many more!








All the best of birthdays to one handsome dude.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh my gosh, how could i forget jaspers bd!!!!!!!!

happy belated, handsome fella! you are as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jasper! I love, love, love the pictures! How adorable and what a handsome guy.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday, love the picture with his head wrapped


----------

